# Golf III hydraulic snowplow



## mlsluik (Dec 18, 2012)

built for fun... 

Location: Estonia

Videos: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1glqnBOSBNM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1glqnBOSBNM[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jer7GNhBCnE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jer7GNhBCnE[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdJ29czQxvo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdJ29czQxvo[/ame]

and more pics: http://forum.automoto.ee/showthread.php?tid=38794


----------

